# Here is a new Model shot (Might be NSFW)



## SpeedTrap (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is another one I am working on right now.
As always C&C is welcome.


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Oct 16, 2009)

Not sure why, but her face looks fake, as if it were drawn by a sketch artist.  Too much makeup maybe?

I like the lighting and skin tones on her body though, good lighting IMO.


----------



## kitedemon (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree it feels like there is too much post work done to the skin tones. I also am not a fan of the double shadow from the nose. The lighting has also generated a pair of highlights on the nose that again I don't like too much. I like the pose and that hair fits just right but I would have placed the fill closer to the camera and dropped the power a bit on it (fill) as well so there is deeper shadows the model has great bones and it is such a shame to waste them. 
I hope that helps.
Alex


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 16, 2009)

kitedemon said:


> ...not a fan of the double shadow from the nose.



I saw that too, but I don't think we're seeing a second shadow.  That's something else.

The ratio looks fine to me.

Nice shot.

-Pete


----------



## [Dillz] (Oct 16, 2009)

ErectedGryphon said:


> Not sure why, but her face looks fake, as if it were drawn by a sketch artist.  Too much makeup maybe?
> 
> I like the lighting and skin tones on her body though, good lighting IMO.


Yeah I agree.


----------



## Tinstafl (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like there is too much sharpening on the eyes.


----------



## Herro (Oct 17, 2009)

there are two problems with this shot.

1) her hair is wider than her body.

2) she needs to move her arm.


----------



## craig (Oct 17, 2009)

I like the light in this one. The style has potential because nothing is sexier then topless wearing Levi's. 

None the less I think it falls short because of her position and arms. Maybe if you twisted her shoulders to the lens? Post the contact sheet and we can help further.

Love & Bass


----------



## ShawnS (Oct 18, 2009)

Her face seems to hard or tight...maybe if her expression was more relaxed.


----------



## NiKOnSLR (Oct 21, 2009)

Herro said:


> there are two problems with this shot.
> 
> 1) her hair is wider than her body.
> 
> 2) she needs to move her arm.



Yes indeed. Too much hair for that body.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 21, 2009)

NiKOnSLR said:


> Herro said:
> 
> 
> > there are two problems with this shot.
> ...


 


Just to put it in perspective, this is a shot for a salon, so big hair is what they want. but I did not adjust the volume of hair, she just had alot.


----------



## sg95 (Oct 23, 2009)

SpeedTrap said:


> NiKOnSLR said:
> 
> 
> > Herro said:
> ...



Interesting.  That being the case maybe an image that includes a head shot an maybe not so much of the subject's torso would work better.  The image as it is now as many points of interest which may be a little distracting in my opinion.


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 3, 2009)

Really your lightning setup, look really great. The model have amazing hair. 
I don't like the blue vein on the breast. 
We don't see the other arm, it's disturbing for our lecture of the photography.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 3, 2009)

ShawnS said:


> Her face seems to hard or tight...maybe if her expression was more relaxed.


 

"hard" was the first impression I had also. Nose shadow is not good. Lighting very harsh. I don't see the blue vein on breast but the underside of her left breast is red like she has a rash.
Tone down, soften, take meanness out of her eyes.


----------

